# 5 weeks and morning sickness gone



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi, 

I got a BFP last Monday & last week suffered with morning sickness, boobs aching & shattered all of the time. But since yesturday i've not felt sick; boobs still aching & i'm still shattered.  Haven't had any bleeding or any pains but should i be worried?

Thanks
Jenny


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

A loss of symptoms doesn't necesarily mean that anything has gone wrong.  Hormones affect you in different ways at different times, and tomorrow you may be feeling just as bad again (will keep my fingers crossed for all the right reasons!)  Some people don't experience any sickness etc, so it could be that your body has just decome resilient to the effects of hcg,

Let me know how you get on this week,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

Just to let you know that the sickness although isn't as bad as last week seems to be back as i've been feeling slightly nauseas today..  

Maybe i'm just getting used to it & the busy work environment this week is helping to distract my thoughts!

Thanks for the reassurance as i was getting slightly worried.

jen
xx


----------



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

emilycaitlin

Thanks for your words of wisdom & i'm delighted to say that we're having twins...  we're stunned and shocked still.  

Thanks
Jen
x


----------

